# Availability in Worldmark for St George ??



## Sandy VDH (Jul 8, 2012)

I will take this off line to discuss and and negotiate if I find anyone willing but first I was just wondering if there even was availability for a day or two in Early Sept (first week only) for St George UT. 

If there is something, and a worldmark owners is looking for something Wyndham, contact me via PM if you are interested.  

Nothing is available via Wynd and I would like to see if something is available during WM. 

TIA.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 8, 2012)

Availability Check-in: 09/04/12 Check-out: 09/06/12 


Unit Size: 2 Bedroom Queen Unit Description: Two Bedroom: King in master, queen in second bedroom, queen murphy bed in living area. Maximum occupancy 6.
Unit Size: 2 Bdrm Dlx Unit Description: Two Bedroom - Deluxe: King in master, queen in second bedroom, queen murphy bed in living area. Jetted tub in master bathroom. Maximum occupancy 6.
Unit Size: 3 Bedroom Special Needs Unit Description: Three Bedroom - Special Needs: King in master, twins in second, twins in third bedroom, queen murphy bed in living area. Grab bars, roll under sink, roll-in shower. Maximum occupancy 8.
Unit Size: 3 Bedroom Unit Description: Three Bedroom: King in master, queen in second, twins in third bedroom, queen murphy bed in living area. Maximum occupancy 8.
Unit Size: 2 Bedroom Special Needs Unit Description: Two Bedroom - Special Needs: King in master, queen or twins in second bedroom, queen murphy bed in living area. Grab bars, roll under sink, roll-in shower. Maximum occupancy 6.
Unit Size: 2 Bedroom Twin Unit Description: Two Bedroom: King in master, twins in second bedroom, queen murphy bed in living area. Maximum occupancy 6.
Unit Size: 1 Bedroom Special Needs Unit Description: One Bedroom - Special Needs: King in master, queen murphy bed in living area. Grab bars, roll under sink, roll-in shower. Maximum occupancy 4.
Unit Size: 1 Bedroom Unit Description: One Bedroom: King in master, queen murphy bed in living area. Maximum occupancy 4.
The shared inventory is a joke [both ways WVO for WM and WM for WVO], 1 or 2 units per week so they can put a dot on the map to imply greater "coverage"


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 8, 2012)

I am aware that shared inventory is a joke.  All they did was a very limited unit swap.  I give you 2-3 units in one resort and you give me 2-3 units in one of your resorts. 

There are a few resorts like Oceanwalk in Daytona that WM has far more units, but I concur that otherwise it is a joke. 

Thanks for the email, I PMed you.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 9, 2012)

I am looking to swap if anyone has WM inventory and wants something from Wyndham. 

Thanks


----------

